
Interviewing SUCKS - gregrata
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkCYp_2AS14&t=48m35s
======
IanDrake
If I were asked to write code on a white board, I would just say, "That would
be like asking me to bench press in my business suit. I can do it, but the
context is wrong and it won't be pleasant or productive. So, no. Let's do
something else.".

If I were asked to write a bubble sort algo (I think I saw this last week on
HN)...

var sortedArray = [1,3,2].sort();

Because, at the level I operate at, it's more important to know how to use
your tools than to know how to make your tools.

I would also explain, "Building software is a lot like building a house. You
need an architect, a foundation guy, carpenters, maybe an interior designer to
make it look nice. I can be your architect, build your foundation, frame and
finish, and even some basic interior design work and you want to ask me how to
build a hammer?"

Then, they either respect you for saying no or the interview is over. Either
way you're better off.

Of course, if you're a low level programmer, that's not the right answer.

~~~
gregrata
You'd think people would get that, but the white-board algo interviews
continue on.

